# FALLING VS. FELLING



## Rein (Nov 23, 2022)

Years ago, talking about dropping trees, the term was "felling". Those spikes are still called "felling dogs". How, when and why did the action begin to be called "falling"?

(Hope I'm not opening up a can of worms here.) ;-)


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 23, 2022)

I fell trees, I fall after a couple too many pops


----------



## Sawdust Man (Nov 23, 2022)

On the west coast we always referred to the dudes that sawed trees down as fallers.
My grandpa and many of my uncles were loggers, and that's what they called it..
... "falling timber"
Felling just sounds silly to me....
Most of the timber fallers I knew also referred to the tools they used as "powersaws" growing up I never once heard a timber faller say the word "chainsaw".
In fact you'll even see road signs saying "falling timber" when you drive past a logging operation.


----------



## Swanman (Nov 23, 2022)

Perty sure that timber fallers are the ones that fell trees. The rest of them fellers are running equipment and chasing cables and such.


----------



## lwmibc (Nov 23, 2022)

Drove the hearse for a company where we did 25,000 cubic meters a year, every tree taken down by Daryl the faller. West coast, so I guess here they are fallers. Company president started work years before on Vancouver Island as a faller. Nice feller.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 23, 2022)

I've been "cut'n" (falling/felling) timber in and out of remote logging camps in Alaska fir many years. In the logging industry on the west coast, including Alaska. Fallers/Fellers are known as "Cutters". When I showed up to my last job. The first night in camp during dinner. I was a strange face in the mess hall. Many of the crew came up and introduced themselves and said "you must be the new Cutter." Often after a good day in the strip and on the way back to camp in the crummy. A "Cutter" will say something like. "Had some good cut'n today". ( The slang term Cutters use "cut'n". Not to be confused with the proper english word "cutting"). "Felling Timber" is the proper term for the act of cutting down a tree. "Timber Faller" is the proper title for the person in the profession of Felling Timber. The proper term for a tree blown over by wind and completely uprooted is known as "Wind Fall" but a lot of us "Cutters".  Call them "Blow Down". A tree broke off by wind anywhere from the stump up to the top with the root wad STIHL in the ground is known as "Wind Shear." 

Us Cutters on the west coast and in Alaska STIHL call them "Power Saws" too. Hope this all makes sense Fellers!  

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## lwmibc (Nov 23, 2022)

Now wouldn't we all like to hear Bob Newhart having a phone conversation with Andy Griffith on this subject.


----------



## Rein (Nov 24, 2022)

Thank you all for your thoughtful and sometimes humorous replies! I guess I'm going to have to look into the etymology of the terms, but I have to say, Kodiak had the most logical explanation - ""Felling Timber" is the proper term for the act of cutting down a tree. "Timber Faller" is the proper title for the person in the profession of Felling Timber."

As for me, I've dropped a few trees. ;-)


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 24, 2022)

dropping implies breaking. Felling/Falling or tipping, Tipping timber implies it was on purpose... 
Fallers Fell timber, Cutters Tip Timber. 
Fellers drink Beer and discuss the differences in linguistics.


----------



## Sawdust Man (Nov 24, 2022)

northmanlogging said:


> Fellers drink Beer and discuss the differences in linguistics.


Truth!


----------



## Robert K Meyer (Nov 24, 2022)

From NWCG Wildland Fire Chain Saws, S-212, Glossary of Terms

7.1. Bucker: See cutter in this section.
7.2. Chain saw operator: See cutter in this section.
7.3. Cutter (or faller, chain saw operator, sawyer, bucker): One who fells, bucks, or limbs trees. A cutter is also the cutting link of the saw chain.
7.4. Faller: A person employed in felling trees.
7.9. Sawyer: See cutter in this section.
10.7. Fell: To cut down trees.


----------



## Rein (Nov 24, 2022)

northmanlogging said:


> dropping implies breaking.


Not in the least! I've dropped hundreds, if not thousands of sails and not one broke! ;-) Dropping has many meanings, and in our context I have always meant that I cut a tree to get it from a standing position to a horizontal position on the ground.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 24, 2022)

Rein said:


> Not in the least! I've dropped hundreds, if not thousands of sails and not one broke! ;-) Dropping has many meanings, and in our context I have always meant that I cut a tree to get it from a standing position to a horizontal position on the ground.


Thousands without one break?! All of them 100% save out?! Impressive!  Hard to believe, but impressive! Good on ya!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 24, 2022)

Rein said:


> Years ago, talking about dropping trees, the term was "felling". Those spikes are still called "felling dogs". How, when and why did the action begin to be called "falling"?
> 
> (Hope I'm not opening up a can of worms here.) ;-)


This should be in the spelling & grammar sec?
Yeah, you opened a can of worms..lol. A Faller in 2022 should know that calling yourself a " Faller" is bad grammar. My phone will not accept it. I grew up on Vancouver Island. 46 yrs in BC.
(Live back in UK now.)
Every kid new what a Faller did. It was a prideful job. We knew the danger that came with it. People I went to school with, well there Father ended up in a wheelchair. Had to ask my older friend that lived there longer. " He was a Faller and got hit by a tree".
Neighbor "old Mel" he started when powers saws started. Guy showed me the injuries in the '80s. when I was 17yr. 6 different times he was cut. His arm was crippled . Arm was hanging off..helped out of the bush..leg hanging off.
Foot long scar across the stomach. That's a Faller in the day. That was a bit of a turn off. Anyway, the title..Faller would go back, I bet 1890s?

Funny you say this as I am 20 yrs younger than you.
It's very reagenal. The first time I heard ”feller” (feller buncher) was in the '80s.
In 1997 forestry/mill workers were all displaced and were aloud 7 grand in courses +20,000 and the head teacher told the head Faller that "you are a feller, not a Faller. To be a Faller would suggest you fall down" to my surprise, he took the lesson. Well had he if it was two guys? I think not.

Good thread and lots to add yet.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 24, 2022)

Rein said:


> Not in the least! I've dropped hundreds, if not thousands of sails and not one broke! ;-) Dropping has many meanings, and in our context I have always meant that I cut a tree to get it from a standing position to a horizontal position on the ground.


kool, try it with timber that regularly gets over 150' tall with dozens of stumps to miss (often trees over 200' tall) 

i fell 1000's of alder reprod, never had one break, doesnt mean i can fall real timber


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 24, 2022)

Pretty sure it's an American thing.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 24, 2022)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Pretty sure it's an American thing.


Wha do you guys title a "Cutter/Sawyer/Faller/Feller/Hacker/Tipper/Chopper/Whacker/Dropper/Clown Who Cutts Trees" as in New Zealand? Hope its something different than the mentioned above. I'd be nice to have another title added on to the list of job title's that all refer to the same exact profession!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 24, 2022)

Westboastfaller said:


> This should be in the spelling & grammar sec?
> Yeah, you opened a can of worms..lol. A Faller in 2022 should know that calling yourself a " Faller" is bad grammar. My phone will not accept it. I grew up on Vancouver Island. 46 yrs in BC.
> (Live back in UK now.)
> Every kid new what a Faller did. It was a prideful job. We knew the danger that came with it. People I went to school with, well there Father ended up in a wheelchair. Had to ask my older friend that lived there longer. " He was a Faller and got hit by a tree".
> ...


Yes! Very dangerous! Hundreds killed every year Felling timber! That's one of the reasons it's one of the top ten most dangerous jobs around the world! Maybe the whole town even! 

There is a spelling and grammar section?!


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 24, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wha do you guys title a "Cutter/Sawyer/Faller/Feller/Hacker/Tipper/Chopper/Whacker/Dropper/Clown Who Cutts Trees" as in New Zealand? Hope its something different than the mentioned above. I'd be nice to have another title added on to the list of job title's that all refer to the same exact profession!


Well I'm not a loggers a$$hole but presumably a "feller". I'll have to find out what their nickname is curious now


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 24, 2022)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Well I'm not a loggers a$$hole but presumably a "feller". I'll have to find out what their nickname is curious now


Easy bud! I'm just taking the piss out of ya!  No need for name calling! Besides I'm not a logger either. I don't log the timber. Loggers do that. I fell the timber!


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 24, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Easy bud! I'm just taking the piss out of ya!  No need for name calling! Besides I'm not a logger either. I don't log the timber. Loggers do that. I fell the timber!



Hahaha I wasn't calling names was saying im not even a loggers bum . 

I'm just a firewood hack who drops a few trees here n there. 

It's probably 90% machine here now


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 25, 2022)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Hahaha I wasn't calling names was saying im not even a loggers bum .
> 
> I'm just a firewood hack who drops a few trees here n there.
> 
> It's probably 90% machine here now


You'll have to excuse me and I beg your pardon! I miss read your text. 
I read it as, 
"I'm not a logger a$$hole" After reading it again I can see it actually says "I'm not a loggerS a$$hole but..."  There was no apostrophe! Threw me off! 

Where is @Hermio the English Professor when I actually need him?!


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 25, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> You'll have to excuse me and I beg your pardon! I miss read your text.
> I read it as,
> "I'm not a logger a$$hole" After reading it again I can see it actually says "I'm not a loggerS a$$hole but..."  There was no apostrophe! Threw me off!
> 
> Where is @Hermio the English Professor when I actually need him?!



Hahaha   all is well. Yes my grammar is atrocious


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 25, 2022)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Hahaha   all is well. Yes my grammar is atrocious


Mine too. However, @Hermio has been tootering me on proper english, so hopefully that will all change! 

Maybe this thread should be in the spelling and grammar section!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 25, 2022)

I ain't sure I can faller this thread any more, but I heard there is a monument to loggers in Paris. 
It's called the "I Fell Tower".


----------



## Oletrapper (Nov 25, 2022)

lwmibc said:


> Now wouldn't we all like to hear Bob Newhart having a phone conversation with Andy Griffith on this subject.


Now that's funny. I can hear it now. roflmao  OT


----------



## Robert K Meyer (Nov 25, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wha do you guys title a "Cutter/Sawyer/Faller/Feller/Hacker/Tipper/Chopper/Whacker/Dropper/Clown Who Cutts Trees" as in New Zealand? Hope its something different than the mentioned above. I'd be nice to have another title added on to the list of job title's that all refer to the same exact profession!


Axeman, _a man who wields an axe, esp_ to cut down trees, so as not to be misunderstood, toget on a rabbit trail


----------



## catbuster (Nov 25, 2022)

At one point I considered myself a competent timber _faller. _Also known as a sawyer, tree killer, stump manufacturer, chainsaw wielding maniac, amongst other things. According to the Forest Circus, KDF and NWCG I’m an Advanced Faller (FAL1/Faller Class 1), which was formerly a C Faller (sawyer if you were with a crew).

As a faller, I fall timber through the act of felling it. Felling is an act, a verb, mostly interchangeable with the verb to fall when discussing trees. Felling is someome taking something down. It is what someone acts on something else. David felled Goliath, if you’re a believer in that. It is not a noun, or an adjective.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 25, 2022)

If you ask a tree hugger? I'm called one thing. If you ask someone fascinated by timber hitting the ground? Im called another. Call me whatever you like. Just please don't call me a logger!  

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## Oletrapper (Nov 26, 2022)

catbuster said:


> At one point I considered myself a competent timber _faller. _Also known as a sawyer, tree killer, stump manufacturer, chainsaw wielding maniac, amongst other things. According to the Forest Circus, KDF and NWCG I’m an Advanced Faller (FAL1/Faller Class 1), which was formerly a C Faller (sawyer if you were with a crew).
> 
> As a faller, I fall timber through the act of felling it. Felling is an act, a verb, mostly interchangeable with the verb to fall when discussing trees. Felling is someome taking something down. It is what someone acts on something else. David felled Goliath, if you’re a believer in that. It is not a noun, or an adjective.


"David felled Goliath, if you’re a believer in that."
Absolutely, I believe. 
Never heard of a faller being called a sawyer though. Possibly a regional terminology thing. Around here, the sawyer runs/operates the mill. Ya don't mess with the Sawyer whilst the mill is in operation. He will immediately, in most cases, order you to leave the premises.  OT


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 26, 2022)

Yeah, Sawyer is a specific Job title in the mills around here, as well as Millwright, one runs it (into the ground) the other keeps it running,


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes. I as well have always known a "Sawyer" to be a person who runs a saw mill.


----------



## Tetanus (Nov 26, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wha do you guys title a "Cutter/Sawyer/Faller/Feller/Hacker/Tipper/Chopper/Whacker/Dropper/Clown Who Cutts Trees" as in New Zealand? Hope its something different than the mentioned above. I'd be nice to have another title added on to the list of job title's that all refer to the same exact profession!


Crosscutter, no idea where it came from, not so common now.
Also, no shame in being known as a "logger", even if you're a faller/feller/crosscutter, most blokes I know that work in the scrub couldn't care less what job title they're labelled with, and neither should they, I don't know anyone who knows what they're on about who talks dismissively of loggers.


----------



## sean donato (Nov 26, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you ask a tree hugger? I'm called one thing. If you ask someone fascinated by timber hitting the ground? Im called another. Call me whatever you like. Just please don't call me a logger!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


Come mow.my good man, surely your a logger when your getting your fire wood for the house.. Cut it down, buck it up and transport it. Doesnt have to be to a mill. Any way there's a logger around here that tells everyone he's a Forrester, because he does more then chop down trees and send them to a mill, I'm unconvinced after seeing him in action and the mess he left behind but none the less he is a logger.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 26, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Come mow.my good man, surely your a logger when your getting your fire wood for the house.. Cut it down, buck it up and transport it. Doesnt have to be to a mill. Any way there's a logger around here that tells everyone he's a Forrester, because he does more then chop down trees and send them to a mill, I'm unconvinced after seeing him in action and the mess he left behind but none the less he is a logger.


Shhhhhhhhhhh! Hush now with that fowl talk! I am nothing of the sort!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 26, 2022)

Tetanus said:


> Crosscutter, no idea where it came from, not so common now.
> Also, no shame in being known as a "logger", even if you're a faller/feller/crosscutter, most blokes I know that work in the scrub couldn't care less what job title they're labelled with, and neither should they, I don't know anyone who knows what they're on about who talks dismissively of loggers.


Probably from back in the days of the old school timber felling when timber was fell by means of "Misery Whips" (hand held "crosscut" felling saw) and Double Bits. When men were as hard as the steel they swung!

Witch reminds me of one of my favorite movies titled "Man From Snowy River" it was filmed and takes place in Australia. There's a good old school logging scene in that movie!


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 26, 2022)

On the subject of logger vs cutter/faller... I do it all, so does that make me a logger? or just a Gyppo? At heart I'm just a fat kid that likes making an S load of noise.


----------



## sean donato (Nov 26, 2022)

northmanlogging said:


> On the subject of logger vs cutter/faller... I do it all, so does that make me a logger? or just a Gyppo? At heart I'm just a fat kid that likes making an S load of noise.


Dont think it matters what you refer to yourself as. around here you would be a logger if you fell, buck, skid, load and deliver by yourself or with a small crew. I have heard of logging crews that have fallers, equipment operators and truck drivers. Much larger operations then a one or 2 man band if you know what I mean.


----------



## sean donato (Nov 26, 2022)

Post them to you tube then post the link here


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Nov 26, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Post them to you tube then post the link here


First I need to learn how to post on the right thread!


----------



## Oletrapper (Nov 27, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Probably from back in the days of the old school timber felling when timber was fell by means of "Misery Whips" (hand held "crosscut" felling saw) and Double Bits. When men were as hard as the steel they swung!
> 
> Witch reminds me of one of my favorite movies titled "Man From Snowy River" it was filmed and takes place in Australia. There's a good old school logging scene in that movie!


One of my favorite movies for sure Kodiak. Fantastic photography especially of the downhill ride. Good story line. A boy becoming a man. But then, it was just a movie.  OT


----------



## skeet88 (Nov 27, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> If you ask a tree hugger? I'm called one thing. If you ask someone fascinated by timber hitting the ground? Im called another. Call me whatever you like. Just please don't call me a logger!
> 
> Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


I wouldn’t care what you called me as long as you don’t forget to call me for supper or HH! Y’all Be Good!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 27, 2022)

We jest call ya often then.
.
To fell a tree is an action against the tree that itself falls.
Whether say feller or faller is purely semantics of perspective per the action given or returned ;
like as input given to vs. output achieved from the event by the chess player, gentlemens.
.
But, ain't none of us hear to talk that tree down, are we please?
Even a rose is a rose by any other name, and this is treewerk, much more concrete than rose.


----------



## Oletrapper (Nov 27, 2022)

What did he say? lmao  OT


----------



## catbuster (Nov 27, 2022)

Sawyer is more of a Forest Circus/Can’t Do Fire/general term in the fire service for a hominid with a chainsaw on assignment. An idiot with a chainsaw (looks at self in mirror) does a lot more than tip trees on a crew. We slash a _lot _of brush & pioneer line, buck all sorts of stuff out of the way… Man I’ve even cut grass.

Again, my background is… A little different than some of you guys.  Sawmills are scary.


----------



## j-jock (Nov 27, 2022)

catbuster said:


> At one point I considered myself a competent timber _faller. _Also known as a sawyer, tree killer, stump manufacturer, chainsaw wielding maniac, amongst other things. According to the Forest Circus, KDF and NWCG I’m an Advanced Faller (FAL1/Faller Class 1), which was formerly a C Faller (sawyer if you were with a crew).
> 
> As a faller, I fall timber through the act of felling it. Felling is an act, a verb, mostly interchangeable with the verb to fall when discussing trees. Felling is someome taking something down. It is what someone acts on something else. David felled Goliath, if you’re a believer in that. It is not a noun, or an adjective.


In 1957, I started my working life as a logger in a logging camp, in the British Columbia interior. 
We called the guys that knocked down the trees, even if they used their teeth to gnaw them down, fallers. The most common saws were all one man, IEL and Macs.
We referred to the act of sawing down trees, felling.
We referred to the guy that operated the head saw in the mill. the sawyer
The guy that loaded and flipped the logs, was the cantor, (not the other kind of cantor, I can't sing worth a crap)
The guy that ran the edger was, the edgerman
The guy that worked the green chain, and not only piled the lumber, but also had to guide the slabs to the conveyer, was the grunt.
Because I had a suitable commercial license, I ended up as a truck driver, to replace a guy that got injured. That had a good and a bad side. The roads had some long corduroy stretches, and the problem was, that snags could and did, pop up and rip the brake lines or cause other damage. They were really hard on the equipment.
I had one friend that had to bail from a truck, a 5 ton Ford, on which a driveshaft universal broke. It was on the beginning of the downside of a hill, it wasn't good for the truck, or the load. He just ended up with a bunch of superficial bangs and scratches.
My job was as a cantor, and after flipping all those logs, some up to 5 ft in diameter, ended up being pretty fit. Our mill couldn't handle larger than 5 feet, so on the odd occasion anything larger than that arrived at the mill, we stored them until the mill was out of service, and quartered them so they could go through the mill.  Our timber, was all first growth, with the biggest log that we normally handled, measuring 4 ft. 
It was fun, but we knew it was dangerous. Nobody killed, but lots of serious injuries.
The first mill in our area, with a carriage designed with auto loading and turning, was being built in Vernon in 58-59. 
After I saw the mechanism that was going to replace me, I decided I had better continue with an education.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 28, 2022)

Ain't had one of these threads in here in a minute. Still fun.


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 28, 2022)

interior bc
where bouts?


----------



## j-jock (Nov 28, 2022)

rocketnorton said:


> interior bc
> where bouts?


Up in the hills between Lavington and Lumby, near Aberdeen Lake. Kennet Bros, was the name of the outfit. Looking from the Vernon side of Hwy 6, the road up the hill was a couple of miles past the turnoff that a person would take to go up to the glass factory. All first growth.
It is making me remember stuff that I had long forgotten. Such as coming down the hill for the weekend in the box of a clapped out 47 Ford Pickup, the tie rod broke or separated, and we went careening toward the drop off (500 or more ft). There was no time to react, but we were saved by a monstrous stump at the side of the road. It was a long walk down the road to the yard that night, but in a way, it was a good thing because it took our mind off the accident. If I remember, there were three in the cab, and five of us in the back. That would have made the papers.... 
So many stories, in such a short time.


----------



## CDElliott (Nov 28, 2022)

j-jock said:


> Up in the hills between Lavington and Lumby, near Aberdeen Lake. Kennet Bros, was the name of the outfit. Looking from the Vernon side of Hwy 6, the road up the hill was a couple of miles past the turnoff that a person would take to go up to the glass factory. All first growth.
> It is making me remember stuff that I had long forgotten. Such as coming down the hill for the weekend in the box of a clapped out 47 Ford Pickup, the tie rod broke or separated, and we went careening toward the drop off (500 or more ft). There was no time to react, but we were saved by a monstrous stump at the side of the road. It was a long walk down the road to the yard that night, but in a way, it was a good thing because it took our mind off the accident. If I remember, there were three in the cab, and five of us in the back. That would have made the papers....
> So many stories, in such a short time.


Sounds like the beginning of a good book on the history of that time and area! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 29, 2022)

know the area a bit
hauled outta the glass plant 20ish yr ago
young days were in merritt n kamloops

neighbor in merritt had 49 ford pu
rode in that some, front and back


----------



## jolj (Dec 1, 2022)

Never done timber, just land clearing & fire wood.
I have fell to fall a cut'n tree before.


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (Dec 1, 2022)

My father was a faller in western Washington starting in the forties. Nobody said feller. Fall was a verb in present tense, as in "I fall timber for a living." or (past tense) " I fell timber for Baldridge Timber Co. long ago" That might have been pronounced "fell'd" with the d swallowed. That usage continued into and past the sixties when I went to work in the woods.


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2022)

In the SW part of Warshington, both fallers and cutters were used. I don't think there was any difference however, there were a few guys who were referred to as a Hell Of A Good Faller Back In The Day. They do not, by any means, mean fellow. 

Falling seems to be becoming more like "dropping" as some jobs only require the trees to be felled. They are yarded up and then processed on the landing. Trees are more apt to be dumped on the ground in clearcutting. Partial cuts take more skill to work in and I've had fallers tell me they like doing partial cuts because of that. 

Misunderstandings now occur when a cutter finds out later that he was supposed to also buck and limb the trees. That makes for displeasure and uncreative expletives as he stumbles back out to buck up the trees. 

Also, crosscut saws are still in use on trail crews. Motorized equipment is forbidden in wilderness areas around here.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 9, 2022)

"I'm a Cutter. I cut timber for a living."

"I'm Timber Faller. I Fall Timber for a living."

If you use either term in a conversation with another that's in the Logging or "Felling" industry? They will know exactly what your job is!  

Good day Gentleman that is all! 

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## wyk (Dec 12, 2022)

Here on an estate in Ireland they just call me the Woodsman.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

wyk said:


> Here on an estate in Ireland they just call me the Woodsman.


The "Woodsman"?!?! Ha! Ha! Hell Yes!!! That is Awesome! Good on ya!


----------



## rwoods (Dec 12, 2022)

I resemble that remark. I was once pictured and called the woodsman by one of my MAC buddies. Probably should have been labeled the headless woodsman.



Brian Thacker said:


> Brian don't do the hard work. Ron does more than I.
> Here is a few pictures I took of today.
> 
> View attachment 980131
> ...



Be safe,
Ron


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah but if you'er a Cuttter and your job title is known as "Woodsman" through out the land?!?! I don't give a hoot! Thats hard a**! Ha ha! That's all I got to say!


----------



## philip_b (Dec 16, 2022)

On the east coast ive always heard ´logger' , the trees we cut for lumber around here is nothing compared to those enormous fir you guys have on the west coast so most of the big logging operation are done with harvester or feller buncher


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 17, 2022)

logger  refers to whole crew round here


----------



## president (Dec 17, 2022)

rocketnorton said:


> know the area a bit
> hauled outta the glass plant 20ish yr ago
> young days were in merritt n kamloops
> 
> ...


Did you know Colin Muir ,Pete?
he worked there for 35 years, he was a millright


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 18, 2022)

did not
only dealt w/shippers there


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 19, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Wha do you guys title a "Cutter/Sawyer/Faller/Feller/Hacker/Tipper/Chopper/Whacker/Dropper/Clown Who Cutts Trees" as in New Zealand? Hope its something different than the mentioned above. I'd be nice to have another title added on to the list of job title's that all refer to the same exact profession!



The term I've heard of for Australian fallers is "Sleeper Cutter". I don't know if they're referring to the felled tree as a being a "sleeper", or if they mean if you get hit by the tree you end up going to sleep.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 19, 2022)

Jacob J. said:


> The term I've heard of for Australian fallers is "Sleeper Cutter". I don't know if they're referring to the felled tree as a being a "sleeper", or if they mean if you get hit by the tree you end up going to sleep.


Ha ha. Roger that and thanks. Got it now. Actually, I like the Irishman's title a little bit better. "The Woodsman"


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 23, 2022)

Jacob J. said:


> The term I've heard of for Australian fallers is "Sleeper Cutter". I don't know if they're referring to the felled tree as a being a "sleeper", or if they mean if you get hit by the tree you end up going to sleep.


In the depths of my mind I seem to recall that railroad ties are called sleepers, and a lot of Aussie guys would do timber cutting solely to produce ties, so that may be where the term's from.


----------

